# Recommended pincettes?



## Aqua360 (6 Nov 2021)

With Christmas approaching, I'm hoping for some nice new pincettes to replace the terrible ones I'm using from AliExpress 🙈

Only issue is I haven't given "Santa" any ideas of which ones, and not too sure myself! 

Can anyone recommend a good brand they've enjoyed using? Maybe I'm overthinking this, but worth discussion!

Cheers!


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (7 Nov 2021)

Aqua360 said:


> With Christmas approaching, I'm hoping for some nice new pincettes to replace the terrible ones I'm using from AliExpress 🙈
> 
> Only issue is I haven't given "Santa" any ideas of which ones, and not too sure myself!
> 
> ...



ADA Pro-Pinsettes 30cm, there’s no competition. It’s not even brand, if anyone else could produce pinsettes with the same pinching capability and accuracy when planting then they would be getting recommended. Last pair of general pinsettes you’ll buy.

For thicker heavy duty pinsettes for pushing between rocks without breaking etc you can find cheaper than the big brands and not be losing much value. The pinch strength under those circumstances is more standardised i.e. crap but brute force is usually being used. It’s more about the serration on the tips to hold the plant, whilst jamming and wriggling about. The width of the surface area with serrated edges is holding the plant rather than the pinch strength mostly. Most will use this type 1% of the time though.

Scissors… sowing scissors do the job for most things, need not waste money. If you have a carpet that needs regular mowing, ADA Pro Scissors Curve for large carpets is the only tool that stops the cursing and swearing. Your hands will hurt with cheap scissors and you’ll end up with cramp in your hand making the job a PITA otherwise. Any brand of spring scissors or sewing scissors for tricky spots will do.

A long answer with more than you asked for @Aqua360 but maybe Santa is feeling generous this year.

If there were only two tools allowed in the kit, would use ADA’s Pro-Pinsettes XL 300mm and Pro-Scissors Curve 255mm. They make the job easy.


----------



## Aqua360 (7 Nov 2021)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> ADA Pro Pinsettes 30cm, there’s no competition. It’s not even brand, if anyone else could produce pinsettes with the same pinching capability and accuracy when planting then they would be getting recommended. Last pair of general pinsettes you’ll buy.
> 
> For thicker heavy duty pinsettes for pushing between rocks without breaking etc you can find cheaper than the big brands and not be losing much value. The pinch strength under those circumstances is more standardised i.e. crap but brute force is usually being used. It’s more about the serration on the tips to hold the plant, whilst jamming and wriggling about. The width of the surface area with serrated edges is holding the plant rather than the pinch strength mostly. Most will use this type 1% of the time though.
> 
> ...



I assumed ADA would be at the top of the pile tbf, which is reflected in the price tag 🤮

I see dooa have pincettes also, I wonder if they're remotely similar, I know they're kind of the level down.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (7 Nov 2021)

After working in a store with unrestricted access to all tools to try, those are the only tools that make that cut. Stopped buying tools after those two items as they solved all problems.

Obviously to each their own but the DOOA range are comparable to Tropica’s tools but slightly more expensive from experience.

This is a buy once and move on affair if we’re specifically talking pinsettes.


----------



## Aqua360 (7 Nov 2021)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> After working in a store with unrestricted access to all tools to try, those are the only tools that make that cut. Stopped buying tools after those two items as they solved all problems.
> 
> Obviously to each their own but the DOOA range are comparable to Tropica’s tools but slightly more expense from experience.
> 
> This is a buy once and move on affair if we’re specifically talking pinsettes.



In terms of sizing, I'm drawn to the size medium as my tanks rarely exceed 50l, size small I'm guessing may leave for wanting


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (7 Nov 2021)

It’s obviously down to preference on length. 

However, you’re rarely planting anything other than straight down so longer length isn’t an issue for access for most. If your tanks have planting zones at awkward angles then shorter may suit, but it’s a rare circumstance. Using the XL 300mm on the 10l cube, 45F, AS600 and the AS1200 here.

It’s the balance between the grip strength from the spring action and this that matters:






Sharp point and just enough serration to hold but not grab at plant tissue, you’re predominantly relying on pinch strength on a tool designed for accurate and fast planting. Pinsette and plant go in, just the pinsette comes out everytime.

It’s no different than a chef with knives. Once you’ve used properly weighted knives everything else feels awkward:





400 covers a night when working as a chef, home use now, probably be inherited by the kids. Sharpen like new with a whetstone every time. 

Buy once, then forget. Everything else is false economy and steals the joy out of the task.


----------



## Aqua360 (7 Nov 2021)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> It’s obviously down to preference on length.
> 
> However, you’re rarely planting anything other than straight down so longer length isn’t an issue for access for most. If your tanks have planting zones at awkward angles then shorter may suit, but it’s a rare circumstance. Using the XL 300mm on the 10l cube, 45F, AS600 and the AS1200 here.
> 
> ...



I think you've convinced me on the ADA 😂


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (7 Nov 2021)

Don’t forget your finger and thumb nails… perfect for trimming S. repens, H. aragauia, H. pinnatifida  Anubius, Bucephalandra, Cryptocoryne, Bolbitis and Microsorum when feeling your way around is the highest form of accuracy.

The best tool is sometimes in your hands already.


----------



## Aqua360 (7 Nov 2021)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Don’t forget your finger and thumb nails… perfect for trimming S. repens, H. aragauia, H. pinnatifida  Anubius, Bucephalandra, Cryptocoryne, Bolbitis and Microsorum when feeling your way around is the highest form of accuracy.
> 
> The best tool is sometimes in your hands already.



Good point!


----------



## Karmicnull (7 Nov 2021)

Threads like this are one of the reasons UKAPS is so spectacularly good. Been struggling with my pincettes since day 1. Plant and pincettes go in. Plant and pincettes come out. Now I have at least a whisper of hope that it's the tools rather than the workman.


----------



## Aqua360 (8 Nov 2021)

Karmicnull said:


> Threads like this are one of the reasons UKAPS is so spectacularly good. Been struggling with my pincettes since day 1. Plant and pincettes go in. Plant and pincettes come out. Now I have at least a whisper of hope that it's the tools rather than the workman.


Yeah I usually have to use two sets of tweezers, one to insert the plants, and one to hold them down while withdrawing tweezers.

Hopefully this will mark an end to that method


----------



## Garuf (8 Nov 2021)

The jbl angled scissors and the jbl spring scissors are the best scissors for nearly every job. The veterinarian scissors (no4) are used for everything else. 

The best pinchers are the smallest veterinarian ones followed by the jbls. I have the tropicas too but they aren’t on the strip for a reason.


----------



## PARAGUAY (8 Nov 2021)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> ADA Pro-Pinsettes 30cm, there’s no competition. It’s not even brand, if anyone else could produce pinsettes with the same pinching capability and accuracy when planting then they would be getting recommended. Last pair of general pinsettes you’ll buy.
> 
> For thicker heavy duty pinsettes for pushing between rocks without breaking etc you can find cheaper than the big brands and not be losing much value. The pinch strength under those circumstances is more standardised i.e. crap but brute force is usually being used. It’s more about the serration on the tips to hold the plant, whilst jamming and wriggling about. The width of the surface area with serrated edges is holding the plant rather than the pinch strength mostly. Most will use this type 1% of the time though.
> 
> ...


Not the first time I have heard this and aquarist think the initial outlay well worth it.


----------



## Courtneybst (8 Nov 2021)

Garuf said:


> View attachment 176987
> The jbl angled scissors and the jbl spring scissors are the best scissors for nearly every job. The veterinarian scissors (no4) are used for everything else.
> 
> The best pinchers are the smallest veterinarian ones followed by the jbls. I have the tropicas too but they aren’t on the strip for a reason.


What brand is the smallest S shape scissors?


----------



## Garuf (8 Nov 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> What brand is the smallest S shape scissors?


Jbl 👍


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Nov 2021)

ADA are the pinnacle for form and function as Geoff mentions above. However, if you're on a budget JBL are pretty decent.


----------



## Aqua360 (9 Nov 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> ADA are the pinnacle for form and function as Geoff mentions above. However, if you're on a budget JBL are pretty decent.



I like the look of those small JBL S scissors as courtneybst pointed out, must Google 😂


----------



## MichaelJ (9 Nov 2021)

Geoffrey Rea said:


>


What kind of plants are you keeping?


----------



## HarrietHippo (9 Nov 2021)

Any love for the Viv brand?





						Maintenance Tools
					

Aquatic plants, pruning tools, high-quality stainless steel.




					viv.com.hk
				



Seems to be the poor man's ADA but still a step up from usual junk
I'm going to give some a try


----------



## Wookii (9 Nov 2021)

MichaelJ said:


> What kind of plants are you keeping?



Have you not seen @Geoffrey Rea's emersed growth? Weekly trim!:


----------



## Aqua360 (9 Nov 2021)

HarrietHippo said:


> Any love for the Viv brand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please let us know your results!


----------



## Aqua360 (9 Nov 2021)

Wookii said:


> Have you not seen @Geoffrey Rea's emersed growth? Weekly trim!:



Emersed growth? Better drink my own...

Nevermind


----------



## HarrietHippo (10 Nov 2021)

Wookii said:


> Have you not seen @Geoffrey Rea's emersed growth? Weekly trim!:


That would have been just the right tool for an Amazon Sword I was trying to tame once.  After further investigation I discovered various Echinodorus were called 'tank busters' lol


----------



## Hufsa (10 Nov 2021)

HarrietHippo said:


> That would have been just the right tool for an Amazon Sword I was trying to tame once.  After further investigation I discovered various Echinodorus were called 'tank busters' lol


Speaking of tank busters, I think @zozo could have used one of these "tools" for his palm that cracked the tank 😁


----------



## cousin it (26 Nov 2021)

I bought a pair of ADA pinsets 16 years ago and since then I have purchased quite a few sets from other manufacturers but nothing comes close to the feeling of control and accuracy you get from using the ADA ones, you can hold very delicate plants without damage, they may cost more but they work excellent and are built to last.


----------



## Aqua360 (1 Dec 2021)

So...


----------



## cousin it (2 Dec 2021)

Very nice, I am sure you will enjoy using them.


----------



## Deano3 (3 Dec 2021)

Aqua360 said:


> So...
> View attachment 177989


What size did you got for large or xl ?


----------



## Aqua360 (3 Dec 2021)

cousin it said:


> Very nice, I am sure you will enjoy using them.





Deano3 said:


> What size did you got for large or xl ?



Actually medium, most of my tanks are nano's, the biggest is 50l, so the medium seemed best


----------



## Deano3 (4 Dec 2021)

They look great i am jealous 😊


----------



## Aqua360 (4 Dec 2021)

Deano3 said:


> They look great i am jealous 😊



Tbf I got them on the strength of the recommendations on here, I wouldn't ordinarily buy pincettes at 50 quid, but if they potentially last a decade, then it's not the worst hobby investment  

The shop made a decent point too, people tend to collect the set over time at birthdays, Christmas, one at a time. Which sounds good to me 😂


----------

